# Directv2pc - dual monitor, no hdcp, works through svideo



## dqderrick (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked around and couldn't really find the right spot to post this... hence the new thread. I wasn't sure if it fit into one of the generic directv2pc threads.

*My Setup
*Latest Directv2pc 2.0.5717
Dell 2405 DVI connected LCD (no hdcp)
Sharp 20" LCD TV connected by Svideo
Nvidia 8800 GTX (hdcp supported) latest drivers
Vista OS SP2

*What Worked*
I had to make my svideo connected LCD the "primary" display. It worked... in full screen or restored as long as the window stayed within the svideo connected LCD TV... which supports the analog display theory.

*What Did NOT Work*
Using the above working settings... if I drag the window into my Dell DVI connected monitor... bam! HDCP error. 
Also, if I switched my Dell DVI connected screen back to primary... I couldn't get Directv2PC to work at all over the svideo connection.

*QUESTION
Is there a way to get Directv2PC to work over my Svideo connection when set to secondary display? * I would leave it how I have it now... but having my primary monitor set to secondary is sort of a headache. Yes, I moved the Windows task bar, icons and reset the default open screen for most my software (launch, move to secondary screen, close)... but my wife is still annoyed when she launches something new/unique and it opens on a turned off 2nd screen. I know... wahhhh.

DQ


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The DVI connection to the non HDCP monitor could be changed to the VGA connection. Your video card should have come with an adapter.
This would stop the error you're getting.


----------



## dqderrick (Jun 16, 2009)

Good suggestion. I'm resisting using VGA as I've seen degraded picture quality on other LCD monitors when comparing VGA to DVI connections. However, maybe this Dell 2405 won't suffer such issues (slightly less sharp text). Its worth a try... and yes, I do have the converter and a VGA cable.

Another problem, which is mainly personal, is I use the VGA connection on my LCD too hook up my Xbox 360. Maybe I can switch to Component with the 360.

I guess I should just be happy there is now dual monitor support at all. As I have it now... I made my DVI Dell monitor primary and disabled the LCD TV. I'm thinking if I care enough I'll just jump through the settings hoops to get it all working again. Doubt it! VGA test here I come.

Thank you!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I see a slight degradation using VGA on this Dell 2007WFP, but it supports HDCP, so I use DVI.


----------

